# allergic to feeder insects



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm only making an assumption here, since i'm aware i'm allergic to something, maybe even a number of things, and i'm trying to narrow it down best i can so i can avoid said allergic reaction.

I'm seeing a pattern arousing when i feed my reps and when i clean out my crix and locusts. I sneeze heavily, my nose itches to the point of soreness and i get conjunctivitis. I'm back and forth to my docs trying different strength meds as nothing over the counter has ever worked.

I try to keep the feeder insects clean as possible, locusts do appear to be cleaner, but crickets are just so filthy! It appears i'd have to clean them out twice a day to keep them the cleanest, i just don't have the time for that! I don't have anywhere else but my room to keep the feeder insects (if i can solve this and keep them elsewhere, i will).

At the minute i keep everything on kitchen towel for convenients sake. Are there any tips to keeping feeder insects as clean as possible? Anyone else here have allergies to feeder insects? Do you have a solution? It's becoming REALLY bad!


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I have read that locust allergies are the most common of feeder insects allergies. I would try getting rid of them first and see if the problem clears up.


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

I've only just recently switched half of my feeders to locusts since none of the lizards liked them until now. And this allergic reaction started long before then. Not even sure its the locusts, could possibly be only the crix, but locusts are too expensive to put all the reps on them


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I've been running our insect room at work for 2.5yrs now, I became sensitised to the crickets (especially jamaican silents) maybe up to a year ago. 

It's now reached the point that I have grouped all of my changeovers and maintenance onto one afternoon per week as I am usually left snotty, itchy eyed and with an itching throat till the next day. 

Wearing gloves I can do the daily food change routine with no real problems. Any deliveries to unpack, routines where I feed crickets out or maintenance on the room I end up in a mess. 
If a cricket walks on me now i get a rash where it's legs have scratched me. My eyes will often feel like there's something in them, then as soon as I touch even around them they swell up!

The solution? No idea  I don't think keeping them pristine will make a massive difference, obviously clean at least weekly to prevent a build up of the proteins and organic particles that are affecting you.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Have either of you tried wearing a dust mask while dealing with the crickets? 
I have a problem with the back of my nose and any dust causes me problems. I now wear a cheap dust mask when cleaning cages (and any other dusty work) and it helps a lot.
Plus you get to sound like Darth vador LOL.

Natrix


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

Saedcantas said:


> . My eyes will often feel like there's something in them, then as soon as I touch even around them they swell up!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have this problem, it feels like i got a itch in the corner of my eyes and when i itch them they swell right up, like i have a sti in my eye or somthing like that. i never thought it was from my crix, im goin to a bit more carful now when cleaning them out.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

To stop your eyes swelling up, don't itch them. Don't touch your face without first thoroughly washing your hands. I have a massive allergy to cats, if I touch a cat I'll be mostly alright, my breathing will get a bit wheezy and maybe I'll be a bit itchy, but if I wash my hands I'll be fine. If I don't wash my hands and I touch my face my eyes swell right up, my nose won't stop, my breathing gets wheezier etc. Try wearing gloves and a dustmask when you clean them out, and whatever you do, do not itch or touch your face until the gloves are off and your hands are washed.

Also, try Boots hayfever and allergy tablets. The non-drowsy ones aren't as good, but the drowsy ones have never made me feel at all drowsy and are the best allergy tablets I've ever had!


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

This is just an uneducated guess...but you could be allergic to the poo. If you are moving it about to clean then you will be sending particles into the air, which you will be inhaling.

You Could try,

Face mask (a good fitting one the is a snug fit around the nose...cheap ones arn't that great)
Saftey Glasses and or a
full clear plastic face shield
Vasaline around your nose and eyes
Well ventilated room or outside for cleaning.
Wash hands afterwards.
Hoover the area straight away.

Hope this helps in someway.....

Jingle Bells.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im alergic to livefoods, i normally wear a mask


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

Cheers guys, i didnt know it was anything to do with the crix untill i read this thread then i realised what was happening:lol2: Im goin to start cleaning them outside from now on, and like soulwax said not touch my face while im doin it.


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you tried Roaches ? Dubias or Hissers ?? much cleaner than Crix !!!


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

Charles_Tuna said:


> Have you tried Roaches ? Dubias or Hissers ?? much cleaner than Crix !!!


 no i havnt tbh, ive jst been using crix n everything else but roaches lol ive never liked the idea of keepin roaches cuz of what you see on tv about them living in grotty takeways n that :lol2: do they smell like the crixs do?


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

Nope very little smell, can't climb smooth things, can't jump ..... its all WIN WIN with Roaches .... look into it ...


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

Charles_Tuna said:


> Nope very little smell, can't climb smooth things, can't jump ..... its all WIN WIN with Roaches .... look into it ...


Dubia and Turkistan roaches cant climb smooth surfaces, Hissers however can climb smooth surfaces ....sorry my bad... if you look about plenty of how tos in RFUK feeder forum


----------

